# 锅贴



## tarte aux pommes

Hi everyone ! 大家好!

My chinese teacher give me a list of vocabulary about 中式早餐 (traditional chinese breakfast) in which was the word 锅贴 (guō tiē).
I've found the translation of the character 锅 (pot, wok) and of the character 贴 (to stick) but I didn't find what does the 2 characters together mean...

Could you help me please ?
Thank you ! 谢谢 !


----------



## Wesley To

锅贴 is pot sticker, pan fried dumpling. Search Jiaozi in wiki and you will see Guotie there.


----------



## tarte aux pommes

Thanks for your answer !!!


----------



## SuperXW

I think it's a regional name, not all Chinese know what it is. I only learnt that after asking my friends.


----------



## AsifAkheir

Hi tarte aux pommes,

Different names for more or less the same thing.

锅贴 guō tiē - Canton
饺子   jiaozi - Beijing
水饺shuijao - Shanghai
餃子  gyoza - Japan

All these versions of these dumplings are wonderful, except for the Japanese gyoza, which are ehh... mangeable, disons. But then the Japanese excel at sushi.


----------



## Youngfun

SuperXW said:


> I think it's a regional name, not all Chinese know what it is. I only learnt that after asking my friends.



 以前北京没锅贴的吗？


----------



## Youngfun

AsifAkheir said:


> 锅贴 guō tiē - Canton
> 饺子   jiaozi - Beijing
> 水饺shuijao - Shanghai


Wrong.

饺子 - dumplings
水饺 - boiled dumplings - usually took out form the water in the North, and eaten in soup in the South
蒸饺 - steamed dumplings
锅贴/煎饺 - pan fried dumplings. - I don't know if there's any difference between these two.


----------



## Wesley To

饺子 is a general term. 水饺/锅贴 depends on how they're cooked. Japanese 饺子 is 锅贴 to me.


----------



## AsifAkheir

Ao ! Youngfun,
ma non capisci 'more or less the same thing' ?!
Come può essere 'Wrong'?
Aggiungi i tuoi dettagli senza accusazioni.


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 饺子 - dumplings
> 水饺 - boiled dumplings - usually took out form the water in the North, and eaten in soup in the South
> 蒸饺 - steamed dumplings
> 锅贴/煎饺 - pan fried dumplings. - I don't know if there's any difference between these two.



Cultures have been greatly communicated and merged nowadays. Some definitions are ambiguous.
Although I don't think AsifAkheir's answer was accurate, and I generally support your classifications, I won't dare to say he was totally "wrong" or you were totally "right".
For example, if you want to compare them through the linguistic aspect, I don't think "dumplings" really means 饺子 either.

To AsifAkheir, you were...not right.  At least, every Cantonese know what 饺子 and 水饺 are. 水饺 could be the most common term for their most common dumplings. 

Guys, we have to be aware of this: in some regions, there are only limited forms of "dumplings". 
For example, to some Southern Chinese, they only have "水饺" or "dumplings in boiled water". That's why to them, 水饺 IS 饺子, because that's the only form they have.


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> 以前北京没锅贴的吗？


可能有吧……我说regional name，如果北京有，那别的地方的人可能不知道。
在这个词上，我是不能代表北京人的……不管如何，我也见过别的中国人搞不清锅贴的意思。


----------



## Wesley To

饺子 is indeed a bit 'northern' to me. But I have a lot of them in my fridge. They were imported from Taiwan. I bought them in bulk so they were cheaper. I usually boil them because I am lazy. Sometimes, I pan fry them so they become tastier. I think, we like to call them 煎饺 rather than 锅贴.


----------



## zhg

锅贴 is named after its unique way of cooking, it literally means something 贴在锅上.(It occurs to me that 冰箱贴 also has a similar wording.)

SuperXW I don't why I treat 水饺 and 饺子 as the same thing, but definetely not due to the lack of varieties.(Is this an off-topic reply?)


----------



## 维尼爱蜂蜜

in my recognition, 煎饺是普通的新月型饺子拿来煎，锅贴的形状稍有不同，是直的，两头不封口


----------



## Youngfun

AsifAkheir said:


> Ao ! Youngfun,
> ma non capisci 'more or less the same thing' ?!
> Come può essere 'Wrong'?
> Aggiungi i tuoi dettagli senza accusazioni.


Bella, Asif!
OK, I should have said "not exactly" instead of wrong. 
I just thought that your post was misleading, because it may seem that 锅贴, 饺子 and 水饺 are geosynonyms for the exact same thing, and that in each city they use only one word.

饺子 is the word with the most general meaning, so when you don't specify the cooking method, e.g. in Beijing it usually means boiled 水饺 taken out from the water, in the South they usually mean 水饺 with soup, in Chinatowns in Europe it usually means 蒸饺。

I agree with Wesley that Japanese gyozas, in fact in the Japanese restaurant near my school they are called 日本锅贴.

I think that 维尼爱蜂蜜 is right about the different shape of 锅贴. I think it's a regionalism of my hometown to call the 煎饺 "锅贴".


----------



## AsifAkheir

No harm done, Youngfun.
I do not have specific detailed knowledge on this subject, and I did not think tarte aux pommes was necessarily looking for that. So I offered what I had. 

There is a problem with the terminology of many items of Chinese cuisine, above and beyond the reduplications and regional variants which already exist in the Chinese language. Different conventions arise from different Chinese expatriate communities in different countries throughout the world. Then all these terms get translated back into English -- it being the language of international tourism. I remember being very surprised to see ravioli in the English section of a Chinese menu in Germany. English prefers to borrow an exotic word for an exotic food: ie. wonton. German prefers to use a word for the closest equivalent that describes it: ie. ravioli. Chacun a son gout.


----------

